# Quelltext auslesen (Extern) . Intern einfügen.



## The_Hara (19. Nov 2004)

Also folgende frage interessiert mich mal 

Ist es möglich mit js einen quelltext einer externen Seite auslesen zu lassen und dann in den eigenen Quelltext einzufügen? ...

Dürfte mit document.write möglich sein... nur weiß ich jetzt nicht wie ich den Quelltext auslesen lassen kann...


----------



## foobar (19. Nov 2004)

Also du willst per HTTP eine Htmlseite anfordern und dann, wenn vorhanden, den JavaScript Code extrahieren und im aktuellen Script evaluieren?
Wofür soll das gut sein?


----------



## The_Hara (19. Nov 2004)

nein das hast du falsch verstanden... will den ganzen html code in die seite einfügen... aber da ich auf meinem Server nur beschränkte rechte hab (kein php) will ich das dokument (vorgfertigte html seite) sozusagen per js includen...

dadurch spare ich mir das erstellen von tausenden von seiten...


----------

